# LMU Film & TV Production MFA - 2022



## Shaeam (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello! 
For anyone who is applying, or was accepted previously, to LMU's Film & TV MFA, what are some examples of one-page treatments you referenced?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2021)

Good luck everyone!

Deadline is Dec 15, 2021​





						MFA Application Requirements - Loyola Marymount University
					






					sftv.lmu.edu
				




Here are our accepted demographics and admissions statistics to the program:


LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






56%

Admitted
72   out of   129   Admitted



20%

Waitlisted
26   out of   129   Waitlisted



24%

*Not Admitted*
31   out of   129   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Add your application to our database when you submit so we can improve our data and help others. 

Here are the portfolio requirements from their link above:

SFTV Supplemental Graduate Application​1. Personal Statement​Tell us about yourself! How have your life experiences, choices, and values shaped you? What has influenced you? What are the unique stories you want to tell as a filmmaker?  Tell us about artists (filmmakers or otherwise) who have influenced you. Why do you want to attend a film program, and why specifically the Film and Television Production program at Loyola Marymount University? What specialization (writing, directing, producing, cinematography, editing, or documentary) are you most interested in, and why? (fewer than 1,000 words).

2. Visual Samples​A visual sample of one film or video work in which you performed a primary creative role (5-10 minutes maximum). The work may be fictional or documentary, live-action or animated. We are most interested in the stories you tell, and less concerned with your technical skills at this point. SFTV considers applicants with a unique voice and vision, storytellers who are in the early stages of their filmmaking careers, as well as more experienced applicants.

3. Creative Samples​Applicants to the graduate program in Film and Television Production must submit the following creative samples:


A 1/2-to-1-page outline of a _short_-format film project you would like to create. This outline should be in treatment form (i.e. not script format). It will give us a sense of the stories you want to tell, and the genres (or lack of genres) you want to work in.
"The Unforgettable Moment": Write one single-spaced page describing a truly unforgettable moment you either experienced or witnessed.
4. Video Recording​Create a video of two minutes, telling us who you are and what kind of stories you want to tell. Simply record yourself telling your story on camera. Do not script it, and do not 'perform' – be yourself! The recording will not be viewed past the two-minute mark.

5. Portfolio List​The portfolio list is a written record of your creative material, including but not limited to film or television. It should include the title and a logline (if appropriate), the year of completion, and your creative role in its production. The material should give an idea of the range and depth of your creative experiences so far. Formal recognition, such as awards, publications, jobs and exhibitions, should be noted. The name of the institution or publication should be included when listing creative materials prepared for a class or publication. Please do not submit any of these materials to us—submit only a list of your work.

An example of the Portfolio List is:


July 2014, A Day in the Life, digital video, 12 minutes. Creative role: Writer/director. A documentary on a homeless Iraq vet who has lived on the streets since his return from the military. Created for senior-year multimedia project, Michigan State University, East Lansing, MI.
March 2013, Doorways, a series of five black-and-white photographs. Creative role: Photographer. "Second Prize Winner" in the Des Moines Sunday Journal photo contest.
February 2011, Cellomorphosis, short story. Creative role: Writer. A variation on the novella by Franz Kafka: published in Writing, vol. IV, 2010, at Amherst College, Amherst, Massachusetts.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 6, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Deadline is Dec 15, 2021


Deadline is coming up! How's everyone's application coming?


----------



## It_movie (Dec 7, 2021)

Did anyone do the video recording? Do we have to record live?


----------



## Shaeam (Dec 11, 2021)

It_movie said:


> Did anyone do the video recording? Do we have to record live?


Yes! they give you 3 tries but it has to be recorded live.


----------



## It_movie (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you!!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 15, 2021)

Deadline day! Please don't wait until the last minute. Good luck!


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Dec 15, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Deadline day! Please don't wait until the last minute. Good luck!


Which program had the deadline of today? The directing program closed on November 1st?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm pretty sure LMU deadline is today according to this:






						MFA Application Requirements - Loyola Marymount University
					






					sftv.lmu.edu


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Dec 15, 2021)

Chris W said:


> I'm pretty sure LMU deadline is today according to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they extended because I applied back in October based on a Nov. 1 deadline, but I could also have been mistaken 🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 15, 2021)

scaldwellkerson said:


> Maybe they extended because I applied back in October based on a Nov. 1 deadline, but I could also have been mistaken 🤷🏾‍♀️


As far as I can tell graduate always had been December 15.






						Program Deadlines - Loyola Marymount University
					






					graduate.lmu.edu
				




Undergrad is November 1st






						First Year Applicants - Loyola Marymount University
					






					admission.lmu.edu


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Dec 15, 2021)

Chris W said:


> As far as I can tell graduate always had been December 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be it! I also just read early decision deadlines were for November 1st as well.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 16, 2021)

Everyone get it in on time yesterday? How'd it go?


----------



## happiernow (Dec 16, 2021)

Chris W said:


> As far as I can tell graduate always had been December 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The deadline was extended, it was originally Nov. 15 but they pushed it back


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Dec 16, 2021)

happiernow said:


> The deadline was extended, it was originally Nov. 15 but they pushed it back


I’m glad I wasn’t trippin


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't think there's a ton of us that applied to this MFA program on this website and from previous year's data the interview notifications started the first week of February, but I just wanted to check in to see if anyone has heard anything?


----------



## happiernow (Jan 29, 2022)

Nope, nothing.


----------



## izzy74 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hey! Anyone heard any news? I think people started to hear back about interviews around this time last year.

EDIT: Oops editing this because I realized I posted in the wrong place! Meant the Writing and Producing for TV program. But the question remains I guess!


----------



## wuzpoppin (Feb 9, 2022)

izzy74 said:


> Hey! Anyone heard any news? I think people started to hear back about interviews around this time last year.
> 
> EDIT: Oops editing this because I realized I posted in the wrong place! Meant the Writing and Producing for TV program. But the question remains I guess!


i also applied for writing and producing for tv but haven’t heard anything!

hopefully they’re just running late compared to previous years


----------



## BottleCityJay (Feb 9, 2022)

I also applied to Writing and Producing but haven't heard anything yet. Also I didn't see a thread for it but there seems to be a solid amount of us who applied so should we make one?


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Feb 9, 2022)

JPG said:


> I also applied to Writing and Producing but haven't heard anything yet. Also I didn't see a thread for it but there seems to be a solid amount of us who applied so should we make one?


Yeah it seems pretty silent from both sides and there weren’t lot of us who applied to the production program so we might not be the best bunch to judge 🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2022)

JPG said:


> I also applied to Writing and Producing but haven't heard anything yet. Also I didn't see a thread for it but there seems to be a solid amount of us who applied so should we make one?


Sure. Go for it!


----------



## BottleCityJay (Feb 10, 2022)

Just got my interview request for TV Writing, check your emails!


----------



## wuzpoppin (Feb 10, 2022)

JPG said:


> Just got my interview request for TV Writing, check your emails!


thanks for the heads up, just got mine too (for tv writing/producing)!


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Feb 10, 2022)

I received my interview notification as well for film and television production. Best wishes to everyone ♥️


----------



## happiernow (Feb 10, 2022)

just got the interview request for film and tv production, good luck everyone!


----------



## Ricmr (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi! I just got my interview request! Good luck to everyone


----------



## Lu Li (Feb 10, 2022)

Got the interview request! Let's rock the interview!


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Feb 13, 2022)

no notification 😭 do people get in without an interview? Is that common?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2022)

0rang3.chan said:


> no notification 😭 do people get in without an interview? Is that common?


Yes. See stats on link below:


LMU - Film & Television Production (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






56%

Admitted
72   out of   129   Admitted



20%

Waitlisted
26   out of   129   Waitlisted



24%

*Not Admitted*
31   out of   129   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## ajcurrie (Feb 14, 2022)

Class of 2020 here. You can totally get in without an interview. Loads of us did, including myself. Good luck all!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2022)

ajcurrie said:


> Class of 2020 here. You can totally get in without an interview. Loads of us did, including myself. Good luck all!


You already went to LMU? Can you review the program if you did?


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Feb 14, 2022)

My interview is this week and I’m feeling positive, would anyone like to post their Unforgettable Moment? I’d love to read some of yours ♥️


----------



## e96 (Feb 15, 2022)

0rang3.chan said:


> no notification 😭 do people get in without an interview? Is that common?


When I attended an info session to meet faculty at LMU, they said not to get stressed if you don’t receive an interview because they don’t interview everyone! 😌


----------



## e96 (Feb 15, 2022)

Also received an interview! So excited 💪


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Feb 17, 2022)

Had my interview today it was very nice and painless. It’s super short so if you think you’ll have questions for them make sure you ask the most important ones to you first because it’s literally 15 minutes and most of it is them asking you questions.


----------



## BottleCityJay (Feb 17, 2022)

scaldwellkerson said:


> Had my interview today it was very nice and painless. It’s super short so if you think you’ll have questions for them make sure you ask the most important ones to you first because it’s literally 15 minutes and most of it is them asking you questions.


Do you mind sharing some of the questions they asked you?


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Feb 17, 2022)

JPG said:


> Do you mind sharing some of the questions they asked you?


~What attracted you to their program?
~What are your inspirations for storytelling/what types of stories do you want to tell?
~LMU is highly collaborative, what aspects of collaboration do you like (this I’m not remembering correctly but it’s something along these lines)
~What is your area in filmmaking that you want to focus on getting better at and what area of filmmaking are you interested in pursuing in the program?


----------



## lskel (Feb 22, 2022)

Just had my interview with Prof Gino Brancolini (head of the grad film/tv production dept) and he is SO nice. Those 15 minutes went by quickly. He asked me:

- Why LMU?
- What are my strengths in filmmaking and were do I need work?
- Which specific discipline am I most interested in?
- LMU is focused on social justice. What's my involvement in social justice efforts?
- What kind of stories am I drawn to/do I want to tell?

And then I was able to ask him a few quick questions. For a couple of my questions (re: the editing track), he responded "shoot me an email and I'll connect you with the person in charge of that to get you an answer" and I know I shouldn't be blown away by that bc that is a very normal human response, but it seemed extra kind at the time. Anyway, it was super casual and easy going, and his sweet little kitty made an appearance.

Good luck, everyone! You got this!


----------



## e96 (Feb 25, 2022)

Did anyone ask for their emails? I completely forgot to and they are not listed on the site 😭


----------



## Nimco (Feb 28, 2022)

e96 said:


> Did anyone ask for their emails? I completely forgot to and they are not listed on the site 😭


If you remember their names, search it on the website and usually contact info shows up.


----------



## lskel (Feb 28, 2022)

e96 said:


> Did anyone ask for their emails? I completely forgot to and they are not listed on the site 😭


You can email admissions and ask for it!


----------



## omar810176 (Feb 28, 2022)

any updates? are people still being interviewed this week? I did my interview but was curious if interviews were done by now?


----------



## e96 (Mar 1, 2022)

Nimco said:


> If you remember their names, search it on the website and usually contact info shows up.


Yeah I submitted a contact form on their specific pages but would’ve preferred to email them directly. Hopefully they received it


----------



## e96 (Mar 1, 2022)

lskel said:


> You can email admissions and ask for it!


They wouldn’t have responded over the weekend but if it was earlier in the week, definitely would’ve tried that since I was trying to get the email out 24-48 hours after my interview. Thank you for the suggestion though!


----------



## Ricmr (Mar 9, 2022)

Any updates?


----------



## omar810176 (Mar 9, 2022)

Ricmr said:


> Any updates?


I got my interview on Feb 21 but Still waiting what about you?


----------



## Ricmr (Mar 9, 2022)

omar810176 said:


> I got my interview on Feb 21 but Still waiting what about you?



same as you, got my interview on the 21 still waiting


----------



## lskel (Mar 9, 2022)

Looks like folks last year were notified around the 15th so I’m guessing we’ll hear back next week! 🤞


----------



## Ricmr (Mar 15, 2022)

hopefully we’ll hear this week!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2022)

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## jasminewhoxx (Mar 17, 2022)

Guys, anyone heard back from LMU? Waiting anxiously... this is the only one I haven’t heard back yet


----------



## lskel (Mar 17, 2022)

Not yet!


----------



## boilingcrappy (Mar 17, 2022)

Still waiting for the result.


----------



## e96 (Mar 18, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> Guys, anyone heard back from LMU? Waiting anxiously... this is the only one I haven’t heard back yet


I think because the application deadline was extended by a month, it’s taking a little longer for them to send out decisions.


----------



## lskel (Mar 21, 2022)

e96 said:


> I think because the application deadline was extended by a month, it’s taking a little longer for them to send out decisions.


Ahhh yeah, that makes sense!


----------



## Ricmr (Mar 21, 2022)

Has anyone try to reach the admissions office for more information?


----------



## jasminewhoxx (Mar 22, 2022)

I wrote to their admission office, they said Decisions will begin to be released later this month and will continue through the summer.


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> I wrote to their admission office, they said Decisions will begin to be released later this month and will continue through the summer.


How very hard for students trying to make plans 🙃 through the summer is a long time to wait


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Mar 23, 2022)

that's insane... as an international student, we need time to plan as we are moving continents


----------



## jasminewhoxx (Mar 23, 2022)

but I saw you guys got into USC and chapman, just out of curiosity, why are you still waiting on LMU?


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> but I saw you guys got into USC and chapman, just out of curiosity, why are you still waiting on LMU?


I’m waiting to see if there’s any money the another schools will offer me. I noticed you don’t have your application(s) posted, is there a reason? I only ask because I really like looking at people’s apps and their experience


----------



## jasminewhoxx (Mar 23, 2022)

scaldwellkerson said:


> I’m waiting to see if there’s any money the another schools will offer me. I noticed you don’t have your application(s) posted, is there a reason? I only ask because I really like looking at people’s apps and their experience


Because all I got are rejection letters for now, LMU is kind of like my only hope.


----------



## lskel (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> I wrote to their admission office, they said Decisions will begin to be released later this month and will continue through the summer.


Thanks for the intel! I wonder if the “continue through the summer” is more specifically for people taken off the waitlist as other folks decline. Maybe? idk


----------



## BottleCityJay (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> I wrote to their admission office, they said Decisions will begin to be released later this month and will continue through the summer.


LMU is the last school I'm waiting to hear back from so I hope they let us know sooner rather than later so I can make a decision, this month is practically over so we could hear back any day now.


----------



## e96 (Mar 23, 2022)

lskel said:


> Thanks for the intel! I wonder if the “continue through the summer” is more specifically for people taken off the waitlist as other folks decline. Maybe? idk


That’s what I was thinking. It seems that decisions in past years have been released on a Thursday so maybe tomorrow?


----------



## e96 (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> Because all I got are rejection letters for now, LMU is kind of like my only hope.


Hold onto hope 🤞 All you need is one program  ☺️


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> Because all I got are rejection letters for now, LMU is kind of like my only hope.


That's understandable, but being accepted into other schools doesn't mean that people don't want to know their decisions from ones they've waited on for months. I applied to several schools to weigh out my options, that was the purpose, so I still think it's messed up that the wait is this long, not just for me but for people like you as well.


----------



## jasminewhoxx (Mar 23, 2022)

e96 said:


> Hold onto hope 🤞 All you need is one program  ☺️


Thank you!


----------



## jasminewhoxx (Mar 23, 2022)

scaldwellkerson said:


> That's understandable, but being accepted into other schools doesn't mean that people don't want to know their decisions from ones they've waited on for months. I applied to several schools to weigh out my options, that was the purpose, so I still think it's messed up that the wait is this long, not just for me but for people like you as well.


Excuse me, people like me?


----------



## jasminewhoxx (Mar 23, 2022)

scaldwellkerson said:


> That's understandable, but being accepted into other schools doesn't mean that people don't want to know their decisions from ones they've waited on for months. I applied to several schools to weigh out my options, that was the purpose, so I still think it's messed up that the wait is this long, not just for me but for people like you as well.


Getting into more schools does not mean you’re a better person. I might be not qualified for USC, but they might want to raise their bar to get rid of people like you. You have better luck and that’s it. Show some respect and kindness for other people girl.


----------



## catmom (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> Getting into more schools does not mean you’re a better person. I might be not qualified for USC, but they might want to raise their bar to get rid of people like you. You have better luck and that’s it. Show some respect and kindness for other people girl.


I really don't think their post was meant to be rude at all, just to say that everyone is equally allowed to be frustrated with the wait.


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> Getting into more schools does not mean you’re a better person. I might be not qualified for USC, but they might want to raise their bar to get rid of people like you. You have better luck and that’s it. Show some respect and kindness for other people girl.


Girl, I'm the last person you need to come for. IF you had actually read my post(s) properly, I was addressing the fact that it's rude for the school to make any of us wait throughout the summer, despite if we've been accepted into other programs or not (which is something you asked me, I never brought that up, you did). That was my only point. By people like you, as in when you said you had rejections from other schools and were waiting to here from LMU, that's what I meant because I'm sure others are in your situation as well and my statement still stands because hearing from other schools and waiting on this final one is hard. Take offense to that if you want but I literally meant nothing by it because I don't know you so 🤷🏾‍♀️ getting upset with me on a forum with no context or understanding of tone is weird because I have a lot of respect and kindness for people. Stay blessed.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 23, 2022)

jasminewhoxx said:


> Getting into more schools does not mean you’re a better person. I might be not qualified for USC, but they might want to raise their bar to get rid of people like you. You have better luck and that’s it. Show some respect and kindness for other people girl.


Let's stop the attacks people. This was not called for. Everyone take a deep breath.

I think there may have been an overreaction. The original post that I read was not saying anyone was lesser or belittling anyone. People are for sure reading a lot of negative connotations (that I don't think were there) into the phrase "people like you". Although I admit that wasn't probably the best choice of words given how it could be misconstrued.

Miscommunication via text can be quite common. Everyone in this community is very supportive of everyone. I get that tensions are high. Let's remember to be kind and not assume bad intent. We are better than this.


----------



## scaldwellkerson (Mar 24, 2022)

I just meant people who haven't gotten acceptance letters yet, people, and I genuinely hope peoplee do because I'm a supporter first and only. I will now leave this thread, officially 😂


----------



## BottleCityJay (Mar 24, 2022)

e96 said:


> That’s what I was thinking. It seems that decisions in past years have been released on a Thursday so maybe tomorrow?


I hope it's today, I think I don't think my anxiety can take another week!


----------



## brel23 (Mar 24, 2022)

BottleCityJay said:


> I hope it's today, I think I don't think my anxiety can take another week!


Yeah, this sucks, I can barely get out of my own head long enough to write anymore!😅


----------



## e96 (Mar 27, 2022)

I really hope that this is the week we find out!


----------



## lskel (Mar 29, 2022)

Any tv/film production peeps hear back yet?


----------



## Ricmr (Mar 29, 2022)

No , I can’t sleep!! 🙃🙃🙂


lskel said:


> Any tv/film production peeps hear back yet?


----------



## e96 (Mar 29, 2022)

People next year be like “Decisions last year didn’t come out until April. That will be the longest wait” then hear back beginning of March 😂


----------



## lskel (Mar 29, 2022)

Ricmr said:


> No , I can’t sleep!! 🙃🙃🙂


It looks like screenwriting folks started to hear back (congrats, everybody!) so hopefully we’re soon!🤞


----------



## lskel (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey frenz! Update: I just emailed and asked if there was an ETA on decisions and Cheryl (who has always been super kind and awesome in my interactions with her) responded: "I'm waiting on the decisions from the Program Director.  I'm hoping to get them out later next week or early the week after.  I apologize for the delay."


----------



## e96 (Apr 1, 2022)

lskel said:


> Hey frenz! Update: I just emailed and asked if there was an ETA on decisions and Cheryl (who has always been super kind and awesome in my interactions with her) responded: "I'm waiting on the decisions from the Program Director.  I'm hoping to get them out later next week or early the week after.  I apologize for the delay."



Thank you for the update. Although this is becoming a bit frustrating, this process is definitely teaching us patience.


----------



## e96 (Apr 1, 2022)

e96 said:


> Thank you for the update. Although this is becoming a bit frustrating, this process is definitely teaching us patience.


Also perhaps there was such a strong pool of applicants that it’s making it difficult for them to make a decision! Wishing everyone the best.


----------



## lskel (Apr 1, 2022)

e96 said:


> Thank you for the update. Although this is becoming a bit frustrating, this process is definitely teaching us patience.


I feeeeel you! I just wanna know so I can figure out what to do with my life 😆


----------



## Ricmr (Apr 6, 2022)

Just received the email! I got in!!!


----------



## e96 (Apr 6, 2022)

I got in too with a $6,000 scholarship!! Congratulations! I literally can’t believe it. What a way to end this admissions process 😍


----------



## lskel (Apr 6, 2022)

Also got in with a $6k scholarship! (Thanks for sharing yours—love transparency about the monnnnnies and wish all schools were more upfront about that stuff!) Now to decide between the way more affordable LMU or the way less affordable AFI. tbh, LMU was one of my top choices. The facilities look amazing, students had really great things to say about their experiences there, I've heard campus is beautiful, and the faculty/staff have been rad along the process. The big one for me is student experience from current students/alums. I think that says A LOT more about about a program than its roster of alums...which is why I think Hollywood Reporter rankings and the like are bogus...[puts away soapbox before it's too late.]..All that to say, congrats to everyone who got in!! And congrats to everyone who applied! These applications are no joke and regardless of the outcome, we are all filmmakers. <3


----------



## lskel (Apr 6, 2022)

Does anyone happen to know the size of incoming classes at LMU? 36 is in my head but that could be way wrong.


----------



## e96 (Apr 6, 2022)

lskel said:


> Does anyone happen to know the size of incoming classes at LMU? 36 is in my head but that could be way wrong.


I believe that it’s about 40!


----------



## omar810176 (Apr 6, 2022)

I got in !!!! I received the email in my film class in college, and actually one of the professors who  did a recommendation letter for me happen to be there when I received it🎉🎉🎉


----------



## slurslur (Apr 6, 2022)

hello guys, just found this website. I also applied this program, but haven’t heard anything from admission office, do I still have a chance?


----------



## Lu Li (Apr 6, 2022)

I got in! Congrats to everyone who received the email!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 6, 2022)

Congrats everyone! Remember to add your applications to our database.


----------



## Joshna (Apr 7, 2022)

slurslur said:


> hello guys, just found this website. I also applied this program, but haven’t heard anything from admission office, do I still have a chance?


Hey there. Yeah definitely you still do have a good chance. People even get notified by the month of May. So Chill 🙂


----------



## e96 (Apr 7, 2022)

Joshna said:


> Hey there. Yeah definitely you still do have a good chance. People even get notified by the month of May. So Chill 🙂


USC released admissions over the span of a few days so you definitely have a chance!


----------



## slurslur (Apr 7, 2022)

Joshna said:


> Hey there. Yeah definitely you still do have a good chance. People even get notified by the month of May. So Chill 🙂





e96 said:


> USC released admissions over the span of a few days so you definitely have a chance!


Thank you both. I’ll keep waiting. Fingers crossed!


----------



## slurslur (Apr 7, 2022)

Has anyone got waitlisted? Still nothing on my side


----------



## Muthoni Rachael (Apr 9, 2022)

I heard back hope you did too


----------



## slurslur (Apr 9, 2022)

Still haven’t heard back yet, no waitlist, no rejection, anyone the same? 
Emailed AO again, they said “I'm not sure when your decision will be released. Admission decisions have begun to be released and will continue for the next couple of months. We do send waitlists and rejects as well.” 
This is really confusing.


----------



## e96 (Apr 10, 2022)

slurslur said:


> Still haven’t heard back yet, no waitlist, no rejection, anyone the same?
> Emailed AO again, they said “I'm not sure when your decision will be released. Admission decisions have begun to be released and will continue for the next couple of months. We do send waitlists and rejects as well.”
> This is really confusing.



I think programs may do this to see which applicants reject their acceptance or they just want to wait to notify, but regardless, this still can be so frustrating.  I applied to Emerson and many heard back regarding acceptances but they seem to be holding back on sending rejections and waitlists. I also stalk the UCLA forum and this happened as well there where rejected applicants didn’t hear back for several weeks post the accepted ones.


----------



## filinese (Apr 11, 2022)

Just received an email saying to check the portal. Was waitlisted. Hopefully decisions will keep coming!


----------



## slurslur (Apr 11, 2022)

Got waitlisted too without interview


----------



## slurslur (Apr 14, 2022)

Anyone know what the chances of a spot opening up? Also when do they start taking people off the waitlist...
Congrats to all who got in btw!


----------



## Ricmr (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello!! hope you're doing great. Does anyone knows if there's a fb group for students?


----------



## e96 (Apr 21, 2022)

Ricmr said:


> Hello!! hope you're doing great. Does anyone knows if there's a fb group for students?


Haven’t seen anything but wondering if we should start one ourselves? Are you planning on attending LMU?


----------



## Ricmr (Apr 21, 2022)

I think it is an great idea, yes!! I already accepted, what about you? 


e96 said:


> Haven’t seen anything but wondering if we should start one ourselves? Are you planning on attending LMU?


----------



## e96 (Apr 21, 2022)

Ricmr said:


> I think it is an great idea, yes!! I already accepted, what about you?


I did too!


----------



## Ricmr (Apr 22, 2022)

e96 said:


> I did too!


Congrats!! We should start a fb o WhatsApp group


----------



## e96 (Apr 23, 2022)

If anyone who was accepted intends on enrolling, send me your phone number and I’ll add you to our what’s app group.


----------



## slurslur (Apr 28, 2022)

hello guys, it’s been a while. has anyone got off the waitlist? I saw writing and producing started another round of acceptance ...


----------



## Joshna (May 10, 2022)

Ricmr said:


> Congrats!! We should start a fb o WhatsApp group


Yeahh. I guess that's much needed.


----------



## e96 (May 10, 2022)

Joshna said:


> Yeahh. I guess that's much needed.


Hey! Start a convo with me and I’ll send you the link to a WhatsApp group with some folks attending in the fall


----------



## Joshna (May 10, 2022)

e96 said:


> Hey! Start a convo with me and I’ll send you the link to a WhatsApp group with some folks attending in the fall


Yeah, I did try to send in a private message, but I don't find an option that does that. Please let me know if there's an alternative✌️


----------



## Chris W (May 11, 2022)

Joshna said:


> Yeah, I did try to send in a private message, but I don't find an option that does that. Please let me know if there's an alternative✌️


Your account is almost able to send private messages. See this this thread:






						How do I send direct private messages?
					

We had to limit private messages to Supporting Members and members who have posted a couple of threads to weed out spammers as members were getting porn private message spam. Ew...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## e96 (May 11, 2022)

Joshna said:


> Yeah, I did try to send in a private message, but I don't find an option that does that. Please let me know if there's an alternative✌️


Just sent you a message with the link!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2022)

New LMU article up about an LMU alumnae.














 Ashley Seering (Loyola Marymount University ‘21) Teaches The Art of Defying Stereotypes in Film


					Ashley Seering (@A248) enrolled in her film school MFA program with a clear goal in mind: becoming a film professor. Seering graduated from Southern Illinois University Edwardsville with a Bachelor’s degree in Mass Communications and went on to have a successful freelance career.

But something...
				


Alexa P.
Jul 25, 2022
Category: Life After Film School


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2022)

If any Fall 2022 applicants have made films at LMU yet... please consider adding them to our student film section so that current applicants can see what types of films they'll be making at LMU.  See the section below:






						Student Films
					

What will you do while at Film School? See these Student Films made while at various Film Programs



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## BottleCityJay (Nov 14, 2022)

People are shooting their final projects in the next few weeks. I'm not in the production program but I'll reach out to those students and see if they'll share some stuff on here.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2022)

Our guide to applying to LMU is up:














 Loyola Marymount University: How to Apply, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an LMU SFTV Film Student


					Loyola Marymount University School of Film and Television (LMU SFTV) has solidified itself as one of the nation’s top film schools. In 2022, the Hollywood Reporter ranked LMU SFTV no. 8 in its annual list of the best American film schools; notably, the university has maintained its top 10...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 18, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Applying to Film School






Good luck! 
*Deadline is December 15, 2022*​


----------

